# iOS 9 sur iPad Mini 1 ?



## r0m135 (25 Août 2015)

Bonjour, j'ai une question concernant un iPad mini 1!
C'est une personne de ma famille qui en a un, et je lui ai toujours dit de rester sous iOS 6.
Je lui dis cela car j'ai eu une mauvaise expérience avec mon iPhone quatre lorsqu'il est passé sous iOS 7. Il était devenu tellement lent que je me suis dit qu'il fallait que son iPad reste sous iOS 6. Avez-vous des retours de iOS 9 sur un iPad mini un? Est-ce que cette version iOS 9 est stable sur un iPad Mini 1 ? Est ce même plus rapide avec les améliorations avancées ? 
En vous remerciant par avance!


----------



## Maxmad68 (25 Août 2015)

Bonjour
Il est vrai que iOS 9 est plus rapide que iOS8 sur ipad mini 1, mais je conseille quand même de rester sous iOS 6, beaucoup plus rapide malgré tout et moins bugué


----------



## lineakd (31 Août 2015)

@r0m135, dommage qu'il ne soit pas sous iOS 7 mais attend quelques jours encore pour avoir des retours d'utilisateurs avec la version stable d'iOS 9.


----------



## Woudi (18 Septembre 2015)

Bonjour à tous,
Je suis l'heureux propriétaire d'un iPad mini 1 reconditionné, livré avec iOS 7. Je dis heureux car j'en suis très satisfait, hormis peut-être pour le wifi qui est peu performant par rapport à d'autres appareils (y compris de la gamme Apple).
Je n'ai jamais upgradé vers iOS 8 par peur de perdre en fluidité/réactivité, mais la sortie d'iOS 9 me fait hésiter. J'aimerais upgradé mon iPhone 5s, et donc aussi mon iPad mini car je préférerais avoir la même version sur mes deux appareils !
Tout cela pour dire que si quelqu'un a un retour d'expérience avec iOS 9 sur iPad mini 1, je suis, comme r0m135, intéressé de lire votre ressenti !


----------



## lineakd (18 Septembre 2015)

@Woudi, laisse ton mini sous ios 7 et passe ton 5s sous ios 9 mais ne met pas à niveau l'app notes.
Et si, tu veux changer le mini 4 est magnifique.


----------



## Maxmad68 (18 Septembre 2015)

Le mini 3 est au moins aussi bien que le 4, voire mieux


----------



## Woudi (18 Septembre 2015)

J'ai acheté mon mini en mai 2014, et chez moi la règle d'or c'est qu'un appareil doit servir minimum deux ans avant d'envisager un remplacement.


----------



## lineakd (18 Septembre 2015)

@Maxmad68, oh que non, le 4 est une petite bombe, le même que l'air 2 en 8" avec un écran magnifique.
@Woudi, il te tiendra facilement les deux ans même plus mais ne fais pas la màj, reste sous ios 7. L'ipad mini de 1 ère génération date de 2012 et qu'il est la copie en 8" de l'ipad 2 sortie en 2011.


----------



## Woudi (18 Septembre 2015)

Salut @lineakd, merci de ta réponse, mais c'est un simple conseil de prudence ou c'est basé sur un retour d'expérience ?


----------



## lineakd (18 Septembre 2015)

@Woudi, quelques retours d'expérience et cette tablette n'a que 512 mo de ram.


----------



## Woudi (18 Septembre 2015)

OK, donc a priori pas de miracle avec les optimisations d'iOS 9...


----------



## lineakd (18 Septembre 2015)

@Woudi, je ne tenterais pas surtout que tu ne peux que revenir que sur ios 8.4.1.
Elle fonctionne bien donc garde la comme ça mais pour le 5s, tu peux y aller mais n'oublie pas, de ne pas faire la mise à niveau de l'app notes.


----------



## Woudi (18 Septembre 2015)

Parce que l'appli Notes d'iOS 7 ne pourra pas ouvrir les notes créés sous 9 ? C'est dommage, c'est l'une des nouveautés qui m'intéressait le plus.


----------



## lineakd (19 Septembre 2015)

@Woudi, il semble que non. N'ayant pas encore mis à l'app notes sur mes appareils, je ne pas pu le tester. J'attends la màj d'os x, le 30.


----------



## Maxmad68 (19 Septembre 2015)

Mets à jour et si ça te plait pas, downgrade


----------



## Woudi (19 Septembre 2015)

Comment ça se passe pour "downgrader" ? Et est-ce qu'on peut downgrader vers iOS 7 ?


----------



## lineakd (19 Septembre 2015)

@Woudi, non, on ne peut pas. Oubli, ios 9 pour le mini de 1 ère génération.


----------



## Maxmad68 (19 Septembre 2015)

C'est une bonne idée aussi


----------

